# WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!



## Karstein (24. September 2004)

Kleine Begebenheit nach unserer Rückkehr aus Canada:

wir flogen gerade zum dritten Mal mit British Airways via London Heathrow von und nach Berlin. Bereits zweimal kam unsere mit um die 14 Angelruten gefüllte und käuflich größte Bazooka mit ein bzw. zwei Tagen Verspätung aus Irland zurück - Problem London-Heathrow/ Gathwick...

Aus den früheren Erfahrungen klug checkten wir sämtliches Gepäck auf dem Hinflug nur bis London ein, nahmen das gesamte Gerödel dort in Empfang und gaben es erneut bis Vancouver auf. Kam auch alles wunderbar korrekt an. Nur auf dem Rückflug wollten wir entspannter reisen und checkten gleich Vancouver-Berlin durch. Den Anschlussflug Heathrow-Berlin wählten wir für den Anschlussflug extra mit 5stündiger Wartezeit am Airport.

Was wir dann heute Nachmittag mit eintägiger Verspätung (das andere Gepäck kam ganz pünktlich an in TXL) an Bazooka samt Inhalt beim Zoll in Empfang genommen haben, sprengte aber auf alle Fälle unser Vorstellungsvermögen dieser wirklich robusten Rutenröhre:

zuhause öffneten wir die Bazooka und fanden Folgendes vor:

- eine anderthalb Wochen alte Redington Redfly Fliegenrute, Spitze abgebrochen am dritten Ring

- eine Penn Millenium Spin, Ring verformt und Inlay zerbröselt

- eine Sänger Aramid Zander, Ring vollkommen verformt und Inlay zerbröselt!!!!

Alles 2004er Ruten, die älteren Modelle waren ok.

Das Rohr war leicht eingedrückt (kaum sichtbar), aber anscheinend hat das Gepäckpersonal ganze Arbeit geleistet und das Rohr trotz "Fragile"-Etikettes entweder aus dem Jumbo 3 Meter heruntergeschmissen oder irgendwelche Koffer auf das Rohr gehauen...

Unsere Warnung fortan an euch: vermeidet unter allen Umständen einen Übersee-Flug via London. Das spart Nerven und Gerät! Und polstert künftig eure Ruten in den Rohren mit Luftpolsterfolie zusätzlich aus. Übrigens: was wir beim Hinflug an Massen von Irrläufern an Gepäck ohne Besitzer bei der Gepäckausgabe gestapelt sahen, dürfte drei Jumbo-Jets gefüllt haben...

Mal ganz abgesehen von den permananten Verspätungen an diesem Airport - ihr müsst euch sowas wirklich nicht geben...

Ein absolut angenervter

Karsten mitsamt Tanja


----------



## oh-nemo (24. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Oh Shit #q #q #q
und nun?
Wer zahlt den Schaden?
Das Läßt Du Dir doch nicht bieten.


----------



## Karstein (24. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

@ Oh-Nemo,

werde erst mal friedlich mein Problem an die Damen und Herren an den deutschen Zentralsitz Frankfurt faxen (die dort können ja nix dafür) - die Telefonnummern + Fax kriegt ihr jederzeit bei uns. 

Wenn die auch nur ansatzweise irgendwie rumzicken, wird eine konzertierte Medienaktion gestartet, denn langsam habe ich von dem Service dieser Airline die Schnute gestrichen voll... Habe mich ja schon gar nicht geäußert zum Service on board, der war der reinste Viehtransport....


----------



## Rausreißer (24. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Hi Karsten,
son Shit
ich bin schon 4-mal über Heathrow geflogen,
aber so etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt.

Ich hoffe das Du Deine Fische bei so einem Viehtransport in Zukunft
lebend mitbekommst.

Engländer,  I- monkeys..

Was für ein Mist.

R.R #h


----------



## Karstein (24. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

@ RR: das Thema Hathrow ist für uns wirklich gestorben, da könnten sie mir einen Flug für 19 € nach B.C.auf den Bauch binden und ich würd´s nimmer machen...

Ist wirklich eine Zumutung - die kilometerlangen Gänge plus U-Bahn oder Bus plus Verspätungen plus Gepäckausgabe und -behandlung plus Preise in der Gastronomie dort... Das einzig Nette waren die bemühten Beschäftigten im Geschäftsbereich dort, die sollte ich mal lobend erwähnen für ihre Torturen in diesem vorsintflutlichen und angeblich internationalen Airport! Mir graust´s jetzt schon wieder bei dem Gedanken an diesen Höllenort....


----------



## Sailfisch (24. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Sehr ärgerlich! Hoffentlich bekommst Du einige Ruten ersetzt.


----------



## Karstein (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

@ Sail: hoffe, ich kann dir auch mit der Info weiterhelfen, wenn´s im Jänner losgeht nach Mexiko!?

Woodeye be careful!


----------



## Sailfisch (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Fliege jetzt nicht im Januar nach Mexiko, sondern im Februar auf die Malediven. Hoffen wir, dass Thomas Cook behutsamer mit unserem Material umgeht.


----------



## Bolle (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Aber Hallo,
da kommt in einem richtig die Wut hoch :r , wenn man sowas hört. 
...is ja nich meins...scheiß egal...lass uns den Sch...einfach da runter feuern...
 #q  #q  #q  #q  #q  #q  #q  #q  #q 
Da bekommt man unweigerlich das Bedürfnis, mit solchem Personal mal ein "Gespräch" unter 4 Augen zu führen. Das kann doch nicht war sein, was die sich so erlauben. Ich hoffe für dich, das du das problemlos geregelt bekommst.


----------



## Karstein (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Unter Garantie, du Großfischjäger - mit denen hätte ich keinerlei Bedenken, zumal von FRA, nehme ich an?

Ich komm´mit...*seufz*


----------



## Karstein (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

@ Bolle: Globe Ground TXL hat uns gesagt, wir sollen einen "Dreizeiler", am besten mit Rechnung, an British Airways schicken zwecks Erstattung. Bloß: diese Spielchen und Windereien kenne ich schon lang genug...

Na, hoffen wir mal - geht ja eigentlich "nur" um ca. 250 € Sachbeschädigung.

Grüßle und bis Friday am Stammtisch


KnickinnenRuten-Karsten


----------



## fly-martin (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Hallo Karsten


..... ich sag nur : willkommen im Club!

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem auf dem Flugplatz "Charles de Gaule" in Frace. Mein Rutenrohr ( ein selbsgebautes aus HT Rohr - sehr stabil ) bekam ich wieder und es war tatsächlich das angeschraubte Endstück abgerissen ( zumindest ist der ganze Inhalt rausgeflogen und hat sich in der Halle verteilt als ich es in die Hand nahm ). Es waren 4 Schraubenlöcher ausgerissen.... aber glücklicherweise keine Rute kaputt.
Dafür bekam ich einen Hartschalenkoffer wieder - im Inneren war die Schampooflasche zerdrückt und hatte sich über Anzug und Lederjacke verteilt. Der Schaden wurde bezahlt obwohl ich es hätte direkt am Flughafen melden müssen ( sehr witzig ....)

Tips : 
- macht Fischaufkleber auf das Transportrohr ( sonst hätte ich es in  Frankreich aufmachen müssen - die Leute am Scanner waren keine Angler )

- Shampoo und sonstiges zusätzlich in Zipplock Beutel gegen auslaufen sichern


----------



## Jirko (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

moin karsten #h

deine simse hat mich gestern ja schon erreicht  wollte auch gleich zum return starten, aber war´n büschen müde, da ich heute wieder ab 7 uhr auf arbeit bin...

...so´n shit aber auch  kann deinen unmut vollstens nachvollziehen. das ärgerliche daran ist, daß die herrschaften der airline anscheinend das gepäck ihrer kunden wie dreck behandeln... bekomme dabei´n ganz ungutes gefühl in wamst (hatte ich vor deinem gau aber auch schon), wenn ich an das kommende jahr skjervøy denke... bin in den letzten 13a immer nur mit auto gen norge gejuckelt...

...hoffe nur, daß du alles anstandslos geregelt bekommst. drücke dir alle däumlein dabei... ich ruf dich heute nachmittag mal an #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Hallo Nordamerikafans,

ich kann die Erfahrungen nur voll bestätigen. Schicke schon lange keine Gäste mehr über London. Bei längerfristig geplanten Reisen zahlt sich der Flug über Frankfurt (Star Alliance) oder Amsterdam (KLM) immer aus. Ist in der Regel nicht mal teurer. Dazu dann
der miese Service und die stundenlangen Wartezeiten in London, insbesondere auf dem Rückflug.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Ich sag nur vorbeugen hilft vor schaden.
 Die Rutenspitzen kommen bei mir immer in so ein Isoliermantel wie man ihn
 bei Wasserrohren benutzt,ist aus Schaumstoff und seitlich zu öffnen.
 Hält Bombenfest und hatte  bis dato noch keinen Ärger.
 Nix zerbrochen und nix zerschrammt.
 Schade das es trotzdem immer noch einigen passiert.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Karstein (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

@ Martin: jooo, die Shampoo-Buddeln haben wir auch immer in Zip-Tüten, einmal Auslaufen bzw. Aussprühen hat als Erfahrung gelangt! Unsere Bazooka ist vollgepappt mit Sponsoren-Aufklebern, da sieht jeder sofort, dass Angelzeug drin ist - wir mussten das Rohr auch nicht einmal öffnen auf allen bisherigen Flügen.

@ Jirko: kein Problem, deine Ruten können wir in unserem Rohr mitversenken, passen ca. 15 Stecken rein. Und SAS ist wesentlich ordentlicher mit der Behandlung.

@ Dolfin: das habe ich auch die ganze Zeit in Heathrow gezetert - nur noch von FRA oder MUC aus!!! Aber auch Schiphol soll ein guter Airport sein, hast Recht. Übrigens: ein Deutscher, der aus DUS mit LTU nach YVR kam, vermisste seine Reiserute inkl. Quantum Rolle - ganzes Gepäckstück unauffindbar, und das, obwohl er direkt ab Deutschland dorthin geflogen ist...

@ STF: gute Idee mit dem Schaum, aber so würden wir nicht annähernd so viele Ruten mitnehmen können. Und da die Ruten eng anliegen, kann denen im Normalfall auch nix passieren, ist keinerlei Spiel in der Röhre...


----------



## Jean (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Hallo Karsten

Das mit den Ruten ist sehr ärgerlich! Ist mir leider auch so gegangen obwohl ich nur zwei Kurz geteilte Teleruten mithatte. Auf dem Hinflug trotz Hartschalenkoffer war der Spitzenring umgebogen. Konnte ich wieder geradebiegen und ratet mal was auf dem Rückflug passierte... Da warer ab!
Flugstrecke war übrigens direkt von Frankfurt nach Calgary. Denk das Problem mit der Gepäckbehandlung tritt generell auf und nicht nur Airline oder Airportspezifisch. Na ja, mit uns kann man´s ja machen- Würd mich mal interessieren ob das First Class Gepäck auch so behandelt wird...

Genug dazu, Wie war eigentlich Dein Trip Karsten? Erzähl mal, bin echt gespannt!

Gruß

Nico


----------



## fly-martin (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Hallo Jean

Ja, das First Class Gepäck wird auch so behandelt ..... haben wir erlebt ( siehe meinen Beitrag weiter vorn )


----------



## sebastian (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Wie geht denn das ? wie kann man Ruten in so einer Röhre zerstören ?! die müssen sich extrem blöd angestellt habe !


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

2 Personen = 15 Ruten ???? Nicht ein wenig zu viel des guten ?????
 Komme gerade mal auf die hälfte.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Karstein (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

@ Jean: war ein traumhafter Urlaub, wenn auch der schlechteste September seit Beginn der kanadischen Wetteraufzeichnung. Ich werde im November hier mal einen ausführlichen Bericht mit Fotos reinstellen, vorher langt die Zeit leider vorne und hinten nicht. Aber Angeln war spitze, konnten ordentlich Lachse, Steelheads, Sculpins und Rainbows releasen!

An unserem Rohr klebten übrigens unsere Plastik-Namensanhänger mit Gold- und Silberstatus zweier Airlines, weil ich dachte, da würden sie extra vorsichtig mit umgehen - beide Plastikanhänger waren weggeflext...

@ STF: 2 angelverrückte Personen, multipliziert mit leichten und schweren Fliegenruten, leichten und schweren Spinnruten, leichten Bootsruten, die 30lbs und 50lbs Heilbutt-Varianten. Geht doch ganz schnell mit 15 Ruten! ;o)))


----------



## Jirko (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

huhu karsten #h

sach mal, habe gerade mal´n büschen gegooglet... shorthorn *sculpin*... meinst du diesen... gemeinen seeskorpion? gib mal büdde laut mein bester - dangäää #h


----------



## Sailfisch (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Garantie, du Großfischjäger - mit denen hätte ich keinerlei Bedenken, zumal von FRA, nehme ich an?
> 
> Ich komm´mit...*seufz*



Wenn ich das richtig sehe haben wir noch einen Platz frei. Also wenn Du in der Zeit vom 02. Feb - 18 Feb. Zeit hast, so schick eine PM, werde dann versuchen, dass Du noch mitkommst. 2 Wochen Hardcorefishing.


----------



## Karstein (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Hast den mal als Pic, Jirko? Jetblack hatte mir den Namen zugesteckt - der Fisch ist braun-weiß gesprenkelt und sieht wie ´ne Mischung zwischen großem Knurhhahn und Seeteufel aus. Die brummen auch ein bisserl wie Knurris.


----------



## Karstein (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

@ Sail: hab ja leider nur noch eine mickerige Woche für 2005 über...Und Tanja würde sowieso mitwollen, wenn´s auf Schwerttiere geht...Aber danke dir für´s Angebot!


----------



## Sailfisch (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Immer wieder gerne. Möglicherweise schaffen wir es im Januar 2006 mit mehreren Deutschen nach Mexico zu fliegen. Könnten ja eine Art. Big Game Board Cup machen. Was hälst Du davon?


----------



## Jirko (25. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

huhu karsten #h

hier isser:











quelle: *fishbase.org*...

...pascht doch, oder? #h


----------



## Karstein (26. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

@ Jirko: Volltreffer, hast ihn erwischt!!! Die sind richtig liebenswert, die Burschen - auch wenn sie anscheinend dort zu einer Plage werden können beim Naturköderangeln, wie Jetblack sagte. Wir haben sie mit Knurrhahn-Kiemengriff sachte vom Haken befreit und releast. Im Gegensatz zu einer "symphatischen" Amerikanerin, die neben uns blinkerte, einen Sculpin landete und mit mehreren Fußtritten in´s Wasser zurück schoss... Zu solchen Umgangsformen haben wir ohnehin einige unerfreuliche Eindrücke diesbezüglich im Gepäck, doch dazu dann später im Bericht mehr.

@ Sail: da sind wir BG-Novizen absolut aufgeschlossen, zumal wir die letzten Jahre immer wieder mit Jemen, Azoren und Kapverden geliebäugelt haben! Müssten wir nur mal längerfristig planen.


----------



## Jean (26. September 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Na dann muss ich mich wohl noch ne Weile gedulden, besser gesagt wir alle.
Hau gerad den letzten Kanadischen Lachs in die Pfanne. Sieht jetzt schon richtig lecker aus! Muss jetzt auch weitermachen net das mein Besuch noch Hungern muss...


----------



## salmon Wim (15. November 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Hallo Karsten, 
Tut mir Leid wegen Deinen Sachen!
Fliegen mit Angelgeräten ist weltweit katastrofal. 
Zu den Stellen wo man nur 20 kg mitnehmen darf konnten wir uns lange helfen indem wir schwere Sachen im Handgepäck transportierten. Vorbei; Angelschnur wird als potentielle Waffe  betrachtet. Manchmal hilft es noch um eine leere Rolle mitzunehmen. Haken und Blinker im Handgepäck darf schon lange nicht mehr. Nimm dazu dass es immer mehr Probleme/Unklarheiten mit Rutentransport gibt und man kannn sich nur 2 Lösungen vorstellen:
1. Der Lokalveranstalter vororts sorgt für sämtliches Gerät.
2. Die Fluggeselschaft muss viel höher haften und ggf Anglern mehr Freigepäck erlauben.
Zudem informiere ich vorher die Gepäckabteilung meines Flughafens wann meine Fischertruppe eintrifft wobei ich gleich nach dem Namen des dann anwesenden 
Verantwortlichens frage.
Frage in Zukunft auch mal Deinem Reiseveranstalter ob er eine separate Angelgepäckversicherung abschliessen kann. Britische Versicherungen machen dies für Ihre guten Kontakte!
Gruss
 Salmon Wim


----------



## Karstein (16. November 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Hallo Salmon Wim! (willkommen hier on board und viel Spaß übrigens!)

Wohl wahr, wir Angeltouristen werden mehr und mehr gegängelt mit dem Transport unseres Gerätes, und dies bei solch hohen Linienflugpreisen...

Mit dem Leihgerät vor Ort ist das allerdings so eine Sache - selbst wenn das Tackle in akzeptablem Zustand ist, möchte ich doch meine eigenen Fliegen- und Bootsruten bei einem Angeltrip nicht missen und will es mit den dort vorkommenden Fischen messen.

Auf die höhere Haftung werden sich die Fluggesellschaften nicht einlassen, weil sie genau wissen, was unten an der Gepäckverladung und den Fließbändern alles zu Bruch geht...

Wir hatten übrigens nicht über einen Angelreiseveranstalter gebucht, sondern individuell die Reise zusammengestellt. Aber selbst nach einem Schadensersatz-Forderungsschreiben zur Fluggesellschaft tat sich nichts - ich habe einen Haken dran gemacht und die kaputten Ruten unter "böse Erfahrungen" gebucht.

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. November 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Ich war mit lufthansa in Kanada, da gabs mit meinem geschirr, nur in einer Rutentasche(!!!) keine Probleme. Und ich bin nonstop ab Frankfurt geflogen.
KOF!!!


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

hallo Karsten, ist wirklich sehr Ärgerlich wenn sowas zu Bruch geht.

Mit Ersatz sieht es ganz schlecht aus, was die normale Erstattung von beschädigtem Gepäck angeht. Gepäck ist bei Verlust oder Totalschaden bis ca 1000,- $ versichert, standartmäßig.
Die Airline wird behaupten es sei schon vorher kaputt gewesen, wenn die Beschädigung des Transportrohr nicht offensichtlich bei der Verladung erfolgte ( Quetschungen, Abrieb ).
Ich würde empfehlen, Ruten in einem Transportrohr nochmal so zu sichern, daß sie auch nicht gegen Boden und Deckel schlagen können, also entweder Zeitungen oder Geschirrtücher zusammenknüllen und oben/unten reinstopfen.
So können die Ruten sich keinen cm mehr bewegen und anstoßen.

Mit Ersatz ist es wirklich ganz schlecht, leider.


----------



## Karstein (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

@ Heiko: Du, wir hatten oben sogar mehrere Geschirr-Handtücher in das Rohr hineingestopft, damit sich die Ruten nicht hin- und herbewegen. Aber der Schlag kam ja seitlioch auf die Bazooka - dafür müsste man vielleicht noch Luftpolsterfolie um die Ruten legen. Geht nur leider zulasten des Platzes.

Aber warum ich meinen Thread jetzt wieder aufrufe:

eben fand ich folgende Mail von British Airways vor:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sehr geehrter Herr Pfeiffer, 

vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom 27.09.2004. 

Wir möchten uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten, die Sie im Rahmen Ihrer Reise 
mit British Airways hatten, entschuldigen, genauso wie für die verspätete 
Bearbeitung, welche durch ein hohes Arbeitsaufkommen zu erklären ist. 

Selbstverständlich werden wir für den Gepäckschaden aufkommen. Unsere 
Finanzabteilung in London wird Ihnen in den nächsten 10 Tagen den Betrag in 
Höhe von EUR 264,00 auf Ihr Konto überweisen. 

Wir hoffen, Sie nehmen unsere Entschuldigung an, denn wir würden Sie gern 
wieder als Kunden begrüßen dürfen. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen und frohe Festtage 
British Airways, plc. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


DAS nenne ich Kundenservice!  #6 

Ok, es hat zwar 2,5 Monate gedauert mit der Antwort, aber dafür hat die Airline absolut in unserem Sinne entschieden!

Herzlichen Dank auch an dieser Stelle hier, British Airways!!! :m 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Regentaucher (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

puhhh, glück gehabt - gratuliere #6 

das hätte ich nicht erwartet...


----------



## Palerado (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Geil.
Das ist doch mal schwer in ORdnung.
Wenn sich das Ganze ohne (grossen) Ärger so lösen läßt dann verzeiht man doch auch mal die Bearbeitungszeit.


----------



## Karstein (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Na klar, kein Problem mit der langen Antwortzeit, Palerado! Die armen Damen und Herren in Frankfurt dürften alleine durch die beängstigenden Gepäck-Staus in London-Heathrow schon für Monate mit Ermittlungsarbeit eingedeckt sein...


----------



## Big Fins (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Glück gehabt Karsten, mit der relativ unbürokratischen Lösung. Dazu noch direkt von BA, alle Achtung #6


----------



## Karstein (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Joo, Heiko - habe auch erst überlegt, ob es überhaupt was bringt mit einer Reklamation. Aber dieser Kundenservice ist wirklich vorbildlich und respektabel!


----------



## bastelberg (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Hallo Jungs, #h 
das Thema Ruten gesund über den grossen Teich bekommen ist mir auch nicht fremd. Auf Grund dessen habe ich mir "meine Bazooka" für wenig Geld selber gebaut Aus sogenannten HT-Rohr, d.h. Abflussrohr. Seit dem hatte ich keinen Rutenbruch mehr. Zu Heathrow: Weisenknaben gegen Paris. da landen die gar net mehr, sondern schmeissen das Gepäck während des Fluges schon raus. Wenn irgendwer Probleme hat wegen der Bazzoka, mich anmailen: bastelberg@arcor.de
Schicke dann ein Bild. Hab das Ding neu gebaut. Sah nach Hin-und Rückflug aus wie nach 40 Jahren Dauereinsatz.


----------



## Flußbarschfan (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!*

Habe mir vor drei Jahren in Thailand 3 Ruten gekauft. Hatte da keine Bazooka oder ähhnliches und ein Wunder geschah: Bei Tai Airwas durfte ich die 3 Ruten als Handgepäck mitnehmen, die haben sie dann in eine Art Schrank gestellt, neben den ganzen geschneiderten Anzügen  und die drei sind ohne auch nur einen einzigen Kratzer in München angekommen! Das nenn ich Service. Das mit dem Selbstbau ist super! Habe mir das ebenfalls zugelegt. Polster meiner Ruten immer zusätzlich mit Luftpolsterfolie und stopfe an beide Enden alte (gewaschene) Filterwatte aus meinem Aquariumzeug. Bisher ohne Schaden alles überstanden. Toi, toi, toi. Aber das Rohr sieht aus, als wäre es 100 Jahre alt. Anscheinend schmeißen die wirklich alles rum. Viel Erfolg!


----------

